# Reversing tyco track current?



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I have my tyco track setup almost done. We've been racing on it for a few months but we want a change so I was going to attempt reversing the current but I wasnt sure about the controllers. Do they work the same on the reverse current or will I have to do some more modifications to those plug in connectors as well? The tyco power track section is kinda of a pain. I didnt setup my table with all the fancy wiring that a lot of people do so its just using a stock yco power packs for each lane. Looks like I will have to cut the plug-in connectors off and do some kind of push pin setup so I can switch the wires on power track. Anyway, if anyone knows if the tyco controllers need switched to I'd appreciate the extra knowledge so I dont start chopping wires that dont need chopped!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If I remember correctly- Tomy AFX has a reversible power plug, Tyco does not. But you should be able to cut off the little rib on the Tyco power plug and flip it for reverse. That should allow a simple polarity flip.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Interesting note... I have a Tyco power pack with a little day-glo orange sticker on it. I forget exactly what the sticker says and where I got it, but the pack is reverse polarity to all other Tyco packs. I'm sure it'd be tough to find a bunch of these... like I said, I have no idea where this one came from. The controllers, as far as I know, don't care which way current flows through them, they work just as well either way. My $.02: If it was me, I'd cut the power cord between the power pack and the track and install some kind of reversible plug in the middle of the wire... then you could just switch polarity whenever you want by plugging it in the other way...

--rick


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

GT,
I made a 4 lane Lifelike track using individual wall packs for each lane. I did what SlottV suggests and it works.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Slott V said:


> If I remember correctly- Tomy AFX has a reversible power plug, Tyco does not. But you should be able to cut off the little rib on the Tyco power plug and flip it for reverse. That should allow a simple polarity flip.


Part of the problem there is the plugin cant be modified to flip backwards. Reason being it has more than just that notch to be shaved off. I dont know if you remember what they look like but the plug in has a "V" groove cut into one side, if you cut this off the other side the plasitc piece would split in half most likely and be unusable. Im probably just going to have to hard wire this...the right way heh. It will probably turn out better have a switch for reversing directions anyway. Thanks for the replies gents.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

GT,
Thanks for reminding me, you also have to break off the plastic tip in the recepticle on the transformer track.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a way to splice in a reversing switch to your stock power hook up.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Interesting note... I have a Tyco power pack with a little day-glo orange sticker on it. I forget exactly what the sticker says and where I got it, but the pack is reverse polarity to all other Tyco packs.
> --rick


 Those reverse power packs came out of 4 lane sets. Because the terminal tracks need to be installed in opposite directions, the side tab where you connect the power pack and terminals prevents you from placing them in the same direction if you want them side by side. Therefore, one of the power packs needs to have reverse polarity.
You are correct - it would be very hard to find a bunch of them.
However, knowing this is how the 4 laners work, and they use stock controllers, obviously the controllers do not care which direction the power flows.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

why not use adaptors to afx terminal tracks which are easily reversed?just flip the plug over...


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

Slott V said:


> Here's a way to splice in a reversing switch to your stock power hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

